# Skalowanie - intel core 2 quad

## kamild

Witam! 

Moje Gentoo na nowym komputerze działa po prostu cudownie. Do pełni szczęścia brakuje mi jeszcze tylko jednej rzeczy - skalowania częstotliwości procesora. Po co mi to na desktopie? Już wyjaśniam. Komputer działa dosyć długo, a że procesor jest potężny (4x2.3GHz), przydałoby się choć troszeczkę obniżyć taktowanie. Próbowałem programu kpowersave, jednak nie zdał egzaminu - obniżanie taktowania jak najbardziej działało, ale jakoś marnie. Znacie może jakieś inne grafokliki, które pozwalają zmieniać taktowanie procesora? Kiedyś widziałem w Gnome jakiś aplet który służył wyłącznie do zmiany taktowania, orientuje się ktoś może czy jest takie coś dla KDE?

PS. Nie interesuje mnie automatyczna zmiana taktowania, chcę to robić ręcznie  :Wink: Last edited by kamild on Wed Jul 01, 2009 7:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

uzyj echo albo cpufreq-set. cpufreq-set -g powersave albo np. z palca wybrane taktowanie  cpufreq-set -f 1200000.

----------

## kamild

A w jakim pakiecie znajduje się ten cpufreq-set? Bo widzę, że nie mam go w systemie. Byłbym też wdzięczny, gdybyś przy okazji napisał, jakim poleceniem sprawdzić obecną częstotliwość procesora.  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo. A pakiet to sys-power/cpufrequtils

----------

## kamild

Dzięki wielkie!  :Very Happy:  Teraz zostało mi już tylko dodać do panelu bocznego odpowiednie przyciski  :Wink: 

---

Hmm... fajnie się zapowiadało, ale działa, to to średnio: 

```
kamil@KDpc ~ $ grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo

cpu MHz         : 2333.000

cpu MHz         : 2333.000

cpu MHz         : 2333.000

cpu MHz         : 2333.000

kamil@KDpc ~ $ kdesu 'cpufreq-set -f 1200000'

kamil@KDpc ~ $ grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo

cpu MHz         : 2000.000 (jak widać zadziałało tylko na jeden rdzeń)

cpu MHz         : 2333.000

cpu MHz         : 2333.000

cpu MHz         : 2333.000
```

Może jakiś inny pomysł? Najlepiej jakieś klikadło, a jeszcze lepiej jakby to było na qt, ale gtk też ścierpię. Oby tylko działało jak trzeba, a jakby się jeszcze dało zadokować gdzieś w menu to już... uuu kosmos.  :Smile:  A może zastosować inną składnię polecenia? próbowałem z opcją -c, ale w żaden sposób nie udawało mi się ustawić jednym poleceniem częstotliwości dla wszystkich czterech rdzeni. 

PS. Jak to, tak na prawdę jest z tym ręcznym ustawianiem dowolnej częstotliwości? Podane wartości nie są przypadkiem zaokrąglane do jakiś, z góry narzuconych wytycznych?

PS2. Przepraszam za posta pod postem - chciałem podbić temat.  :Wink: 

--- Połączono posty. Chęć podbicia tematu to kiepski powód.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Belliash

LAPEK / # cpufreq-set -f 100000

LAPEK / # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

LAPEK / # cpufreq-set -f 1200000

LAPEK / # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"

cpu MHz         : 1333.000

cpu MHz         : 1333.000

LAPEK / # cpufreq-set -f 800000

LAPEK / # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu MHz"

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

pomysl dlaczego ustawil 1333MHz zamiast 1200MHz i dlaczego nie chce zejsc ponizej 1000MHz

----------

## mistix

```
 cpufreq-info 

cpufrequtils 005: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.80 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.80 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

  cpufreq stats: 1.80 GHz:0,00%, 1.80 GHz:0,00%, 1.20 GHz:0,00%, 800 MHz:100,00%  (15)

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.80 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.80 GHz, 1.80 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.80 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.

  cpufreq stats: 1.80 GHz:4,49%, 1.80 GHz:0,25%, 1.20 GHz:0,27%, 800 MHz:94,99%  (74239)

```

----------

## Belliash

mistix - zepsules mi zagadke  :Razz:  heheh

----------

## mistix

Wybacz, ale nie mogłem już tego czytać. Wolałem oszczędzić tego nieszczęśnika i mu podpowiedzieć  :Smile: 

----------

## kamild

Czyli dokładnie tak, jak myślałem - istnieją z góry zdefiniowane częstotliwości dla danego procka.  :Wink: 

Niestety ja nie poobniżam sobie zbytnio taktowania ("hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.33 GHz"). Trudno, elektrownia więcej zarobi.  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wybacz, ale nie mogłem już tego czytać. Wolałem oszczędzić tego nieszczęśnika i mu podpowiedzieć  

 

hehe aż tak bardzo bluźniłem?  :Razz: 

----------

## timor

Mam Core2Quad'a Q6600 i po tym jak zobaczyłem gdzieś na sieci (chyba toms hardware) różnicę w zużyciu energii przez sprzęt z obniżonym taktowaniem i domyślnym to.... skończyłem na tym, że zamiast obniżać to podkręciłem CPU o 20% do równych 3GHz. Płacę przez to ok 2~3zł miesięcznie więcej za prąd... mogę sobie pozwolić na takie marnotrastwo  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mistix

 *kamild wrote:*   

> Czyli dokładnie tak, jak myślałem - istnieją z góry zdefiniowane częstotliwości dla danego procka. 
> 
> Niestety ja nie poobniżam sobie zbytnio taktowania ("hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.33 GHz"). Trudno, elektrownia więcej zarobi. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wybacz, ale nie mogłem już tego czytać. Wolałem oszczędzić tego nieszczęśnika i mu podpowiedzieć   
> ...

 

Bluźnić nie, ale łamiesz podstawowe przykazania odnośnie google.

----------

## Aktyn

A mi ostatnio google wyszukuje dziwnie, i zacząłem częściej korzystać z alternatyw np. yahoo.

----------

## kamild

 *mistix wrote:*   

>  *kamild wrote:*   Czyli dokładnie tak, jak myślałem - istnieją z góry zdefiniowane częstotliwości dla danego procka. 
> 
> Niestety ja nie poobniżam sobie zbytnio taktowania ("hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.33 GHz"). Trudno, elektrownia więcej zarobi. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wybacz, ale nie mogłem już tego czytać. Wolałem oszczędzić tego nieszczęśnika i mu podpowiedzieć   
> ...

 

Ano fakt, racja. Wybaczcie, zgrzeszyłem.  :Embarassed: 

----------

